# What other food????



## Lestah (Mar 30, 2004)

I currently have 5 BRP and i live in the philippines... i feed them tilapia fillets, squid and shrimp. occationally some feeders... i was wondering what other ffod can i give them that can be found here... ive been wondering the names of some fish that u guys feed P's here int he philippines.... heheheh help pls.... thnx!!!


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

do u have earthworms in the philipines??? lol

sounds like the diet is great though


----------



## Fresh (Feb 8, 2004)

worms, smelt, krill...


----------



## rosal548 (Nov 1, 2003)

when I wasliving there I would either feed them Bubundat or Kataba what part of the PI are you at Pare ?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

try using beefheart with other stuff like shrimp krill .live tropical fish like neons
barbs 
also muscels


----------



## LunaSick (Nov 18, 2003)

try adobo


----------

